# Help! My puppy is eating stones!



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

We've had our new puppy Xena for 2 weeks and every so often we catch her eating very small, rounded stones in the grass or on the driveway. They seem to come out but is this dangerous and what can I do to stop it?


----------



## RosePetals (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a 11 week old GSD puppy and we have the same problem. In fact not only does she eat rocks, she eats wood chips as well. I suppose only solution is to train them "drop it" or "leave it." So far I just bribe her with treats. If there is an quick and alternative solution to training I would love to know people! Hope it works out for you though! Good luck. uppy:


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try that out.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Work on training leave it! Just be careful, stones can cause blockages which can mean surgery, and broken teeth. 

My 5 1/2 month old has the same problem, and can find rocks anywhere, even If he has to dig to unearth them! I'm very vigilant about it, and he's accustomed to me removing them. Doing a trade for a treat would be the better option if possible, they're less likely to run and just swallow it down!

Hope that helps, we still struggle with this one! Thor loves to put everything in his mouth!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My golden puppy took a liking to wood chips. I have borders around the chips, so I put netting over the chips. That, plus lots of leave its, trade ups, and drop its is slowly working.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Both habits can be really bad, expensive or fatal if too many get into the stomach and impact the intestines/stomach.

KEEP MOVING! Have a toy to play and interact with instead. And teach that 'leave it'. Best way with a puppy is to work in the clicker...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

My puppy tries to eat rocks and wood chips too. I can never take my eyes off of her outside. She doesn't always drop it unless I have a treat or one of her favorite toys. I have had to pry her mouth open to get a rock so i just keep treats in my pocket when we are out.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

When Xerxes was a puppy, he was eating the pea gravel that I put in the bottom of their outdoor kennels and it was coming out the other end. I quit putting him in the kennel until he got older and then he did stop. I was amazed that some of my friends thought it was funny and cute. I said," Cute? Are you kidding? He could get a blockage and it could kill him!"


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

mine did the same the first month i had her. as much as i worked on training the ultimate fix was maturity. they will grow out of it in a month or two. just be vigilant and try to avoid rocks (sounds dumb i know lol). i pulled many rocks from my puppies mouth early on and many got swallowed.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a friend whose OES almost died from eating pea gravel. Emergency surgery saved her life.


----------

